# 2020 Tiguan Rear VW Emblem DIY Removal/Blackout



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Did some searching for a clear DIY/guide on how to remove the MQB Tiguan Rear Hatch VW badge without breaking it.

Can anyone help give some guidance on how to remove the rear VW hatch badge to blackout the chrome emblem?

Thank you


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

If you’re just looking to do the VW part, it pops right off. Use a plastic trim tool (or butterknife with a rag under it, if you’re like me and don’t have access to your tools right now). Work slowly around the edges and get those up first, then once you get one side up, you can just kinda wiggle out the other side. 

Done it to two Tiggys now. 

Kliimotorwerkes makes vinyl kits to cover the inner portion (to make it easy) as well if you want to paint match that or black that out also. You can either get a full covering piece or pre cut inlays that just slip right in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

thanks for the quick response and insight!

any advice on which side to start with?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

kanguru said:


> thanks for the quick response and insight!
> 
> any advice on which side to start with?


I started on the lower right but it doesn’t really make a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> I started on the lower right but it doesn’t really make a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really sticky glue underneath. 

This is what it looks like without the emblem before I put my black emblems back.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

stormTrooperIG said:


> really sticky glue underneath.
> 
> This is what it looks like without the emblem before I put my black emblems back.


The silver VW trim ring has no glue under it. The black base is what has the glue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> The silver VW trim ring has no glue under it. The black base is what has the glue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I misread, i didn't see that he just wanted to to take the chrome portion off to paint.


----------



## MKTig (Jan 3, 2021)

Whats the size of the rear that can be replaced with a matte black emblem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MKTig said:


> Whats the size of the rear that can be replaced with a matte black emblem?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tried this and even though some claim the rear emblem from MK7/7.5 will work the thickness doesn’t match (see pic below). Diameter is a match I believe, but didn’t bother to even try it out. 

Just do what [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]said earlier. I used a trim tool, started at the top and worked around. Goof off professional to get the 3M automotive tape off, protect your bumper while applying goof off. 

Use a pick tool to pop off the chrome piece. I went with Kliiwerks to color match the inserts. If you get the underlay you’ll have to cut it so the chrome piece can clip back in. Inlays work just as well. I’ve done my Tiguan twice. 

First time was Hyperdip Shadow Black with a purchased emblem from ECS Tuning "VW" Emblem











Second time I did Hyperdip Anthracite Grey for more contrast on the original I took off. Just applied thin strips of 3M automotive tape and reapplied with no issues. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKTig (Jan 3, 2021)

hey thanks for the response. the first one you did with the emblem from ecs looked pretty good. this is the one you are refering to being not at deep at the stock?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The one from ECS is the same part currently on your Tiguan, it’s OEM. The bottom picture in my post is for a Golf, since supposedly they fit but if you look how deep it is, it will jet out. The stock part is much thinner. I bought the OEM part from ECS if I accidentally broke the original while removing. Since the original was in good shape, I decided to keep it as a spare if I wanted to change things up. When the anthracite grey came out I decided to give that color a try and I like it better, so the one that came with my Tiguan went back on. 

You might be able to find the OEM rear emblem cheaper on eBay. Just use the part number in the description. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKTig (Jan 3, 2021)

oh i see thanks man for all your help!


----------

